# Post Your One Cell Mini Blasters



## fiveform (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm growing quite fond of small one cell lights that throw an impressive amount of lumens. Here is my collection in this genre at present. 

From left to right: Nitecore EZ CR2, Fenix LOD AAA, LumaPower Icendio V3, SPA Defense/NovaTac SPL-120, LumaPower D-Mini VX Ultra, Nitecore SR3 Smartring, Jetbeam RRT-0, D-Mini EX Extreme.


----------



## jamie.91 (Dec 20, 2009)

LOVE the D-mini's i sooo want one

btw: Beamshots ?

jamie


----------



## fiveform (Dec 20, 2009)

No beam shots yet. That's my next project. So many lights, so little time...


----------



## brianch (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd like to know how the D-Minis perform as well. Not a whole lot of info on them.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 21, 2009)

I thought that somewhere in the forums there were beamshots for the D-Mini's. If not, I'll see what I can come up with ...


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 23, 2009)

Not as impressive as the OP's collection....but it makes me happy to own these. I considered the C6t a one cell since its using an 18650 cell.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 23, 2009)

Some nice torches - to be proud of... :twothumbs ...thanks for sharing!


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 23, 2009)

I would not mind at all adding a Dmini to my already growing collection, can you please tell me the differences of both or post up a link please....i think SB posted a review...going to do a search now. Why is one reflector bigger then the other.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 23, 2009)

Saw SB's review and what a read that was......i want one now....hope the wife will say yes.:thumbsup:


----------



## TriChrome (Dec 24, 2009)

What do you think of the SR3 compared to those other lights? I've also been searching for the ultimate EDC (at least pocketable) flashlight. I own an Ultrafire RCR123 model (forget the exact model), a NiteCore Extreme, and a NiteCore SR3 so far, and might pickup a Quark 123 Mini.

I'm honestly not impressed with any of them. The UltraFire took a dump a while ago, and the SR3 throws a little better than the Extreme because of the slightly larger reflector, but I would still take a 6P (which is only a little bit larger than the SR3, but it does use two batteries) over them for pure brightness and throw any day (although the 6P is rated at 120 lumens, and the others claim 200+).


----------



## Moka (Dec 24, 2009)

L-R:
Muyshondt Nautilus, Nitecore EX10 R2, McGizmo Sundrop XR-U, Ra Clicky 140Cn, Surefire E1B Backup, FM 16340 Body, Surefire HA-OD Bezel, Z48 Tailcap With Malkoff M30, Milky Surefire L1 Four Flats, FM 16340 Body, Solarforce Strike Bezel, Solarforce Tailcap With LF Drop-in.

And a very dusty shelf =P Don't worry, they certainly don't sit there... =D


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 26, 2009)

Another light that i would like to add is this by romisen......yes,yes i know its a knock off, but hey for the price you just cant beat it.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 27, 2009)

TriChrome said:


> What do you think of the SR3 compared to those other lights?



I really like the SR3 and it's one of my favorite one cell lights. It has a nice balance of throw and spill, and as such is a very good all around short torch. It also seems to regulate quite well and likes pretty much any kind of cell, including rechargeable Li Ions as well as primary CR123's. If you run it at 220 Lumens all the time the battery life isn't great - maybe 45 min to an hour, at best, so I always run 16340's in it. A close contender is the Jetbeam RRT-0 as a real handy torch. It carries lighter and neater than the SR3.


----------



## fiveform (Dec 27, 2009)

A few more one cell photos.

LumaPower D-Mini VX Ultra with JetBeam RRT-0







Comparison of D-Mini EX Extreme with D-Mini VX Ultra, 
both in one cell configuration.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 27, 2009)

I love the look of the VX Ultra......


----------



## fiveform (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a fun light! Not a lot of throw, but it blasts a lot of light over a short range. Perfect for close range applications (under 75 yards). The RRT-0 has more throw. I like 'em both, for different reasons.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 27, 2009)

I havent asked my wife yet since we bought a ton of stuff for our kids.....maybe in a couple of days...lmao. You would think that there would be more members posting here, i for one like one celled lights, because there easy to carry.


----------



## Conte (Dec 29, 2009)

I probably paid $0.99 for this Single AA POS at the local thrift store. (Value Village).
Just so happens, it perfectly fit a Mag-Led modual and a 17500 Lion cell, so now I'm actually getting use out of it.


----------



## nfetterly (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, all one cell - not all so mini, not all blasters - but I prefer something a little easier to handhold.

Frankly - just a nice photo.

From the back (then counter clockwise) - the original light I was going to list;


McGizmo 2-pak McClicky (using 1 AW 17670 - silver label removed), splash ano'd by chip, milky creemator head - true BLASTER
McGizmo PD-S or LS20 (bad me - I don't know!
Wee Da - with upgraded LED
AlTiN coated McGizmo LS27
Not a blaster - Mako with ano & surface treatment by Peter Atwood (if I remember correctly - not enough sleep last night) - just a beautiful light
Finally - Diamond Carbide coated McGizmo Ti Mule with high CRI LED. My oil slick mule is more of a blaster - but I don't think it was home for the photo.


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 29, 2009)

nfetterly said:


> [*]McGizmo PD-S or LS20 (bad me - I don't know!
> c-M.jpg[/img]



psst, its a PD-S I think.

-Mayo


----------



## TriChrome (Dec 29, 2009)

NiteCore Extreme and SR3:


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 29, 2009)

Now those are some great shots.......


----------



## Tim W (Jan 5, 2010)

FrogmanM said:


> psst, its a PD-S I think.
> 
> -Mayo



It definitely is NOT a lunasol - it has a removable bezel ring.


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome lights nfetterly! lovecpf


----------



## amigafan2003 (Jan 7, 2010)

> Another light that i would like to add is this by romisen......yes,yes i know its a knock off, but hey for the price you just cant beat it.


I second that - replaced my RC-N3 II as my every day carry - the RC-N3 has ben relegated to kitchen 2xAA duty. The RC-A4 is amazing on RCR123.

Only single cell light I have on me atm - the Akoray K106's, ITP A3 EOS and Quark Mini AA will have to wait for another day.


----------



## ejot (Jan 7, 2010)

Here are the one cell lights I could find, though they don't all quite fit the "impressive lumens" criterion. Several others are away getting coated or at work or temporarily MIA 






(L to R)

Fenix L0D SE
Fenix P2D head with 1x123 body and dual-level switch
Fenix L1 1W
(Fenix) Stainless Civictor
Fenix L1+ (the first Fenix)
SureFire 3P
SureFire E1e body with Milky KL1 Seoulmator head
SureFire E1e (stock)
SureFire E1 (rare clipped body+teardrop head)
iTP something-or-other (I forget LOL)
Akoray :green:
7777 Ti Quark 123
Gerber Infinity Red
Novatac 85P with TVOD bin Luxeon K2 TFFC (*LOVE* this emitter)
Nitecore Extreme


----------



## csshih (Jan 7, 2010)

http://lumensreview.com/uploads/SS-2010.01.07-17.35.28.jpg

:whistles:

let's just say it throws as well as, say, a tiablo a10-g. runs on a 123.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 7, 2010)

Damn thats one big bezel.....I would love to see a comparison shot with another one celled light to compare the size.


----------

